# Cusco - Centro Histórico y Panorámicas



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*Centro del Cusco*



























































































*Cusco Panoramicas*





































*De noche*


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Cuzco tan lindo como siempre. Me encanta su centro histórico, lo mejor de la ciudad diría yo. Buen aporte Jose Perez.


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^^
si yo tambien opino lo mismo, como que fuera del centro es como cualquier ciudad de la sierra peruana


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué ocupado que estás, José...para beneficio nuestro.  Excelentes fotos...Cusco es muy hermoso, las panorámicas no le favorecen (pero igual me gusta verlas, jiji) porque se ve un poco desordenado, pero caminar por su centro histórico es una gran experiencia.

Saludos y gracias por el thread.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cusco tan lindo como siempre. Muy buen aporte!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué curiosos los balcones cusqueños!! 

¿Por qué se ve tan poco tráfico en la Plaza de Armas? Es restringido el tránsito ahí?

Bonitas fotos José!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

:drool:


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

parece q todos los techos son de tejas y se ve bien no como sucede en cajamarca q las nuevas consruciones usan otras cosas q desentonan totalmente


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bakan "Cusco"!!!! Wen aporte Jose!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh, Cuzco! Qué ciudad tan bonita. No hay nada como recorrerla a pie y quedarte sin aire. Es una de las ciudades peruanas más bacanes que conozco


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Ohh Cuzco!! me encanta!! caminar x sus callecitas.. 7 culebras, purgatorio, etc etc.. nombres raros pero callecitas bonitas.. san blas y sus cafes en cada esquina... sus balcones, sus paredes de piedra, sus historias.. me encanta Cuzco.. y me encanta Cuzco de noche... cuando llueve.. cuando no hay gente (aunque siempre hay gente jeje).. me encanta!!! :|



Jose Perez said:


> *Centro del Cusco*


^^ esta foto la tomaste desde el tren?? o d donde?? pq.. solo recuerdo esta imagen cuando regresaba de aguas calientes... :?


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Cheveres las fotos kay:


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

naths12 said:


> Ohh Cuzco!! me encanta!! caminar x sus callecitas.. 7 culebras, purgatorio, etc etc.. nombres raros pero callecitas bonitas.. san blas y sus cafes en cada esquina... sus balcones, sus paredes de piedra, sus historias.. me encanta Cuzco.. y me encanta Cuzco de noche... cuando llueve.. cuando no hay gente (aunque siempre hay gente jeje).. me encanta!!! :|
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ esta foto la tomaste desde el tren?? o d donde?? pq.. solo recuerdo esta imagen cuando regresaba de aguas calientes... :?


Pensé en lo mismo cuando vi la foto
Buenas fotos Jose Perez. buen aporte.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Què envidia...*


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Qué curiosos los balcones cusqueños!!
> 
> ¿Por qué se ve tan poco tráfico en la Plaza de Armas? Es restringido el tránsito ahí?
> 
> Bonitas fotos José!!


Hasta donde yo sé, así es siempre, no hay mucho tráfico en la Plaza de Armas...ni en la noche.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Que buenas fotos, gracias por compartirlas


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

De día y de noche, una ciudad que se luce, bueno me refiero a su centro histórico principalmente... buenas fotos.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Lo mas lindo del Perú!!!


----------

